# I don' like DAO gun - I'm eatin' crow here



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't like DAO pistols.

As a former 1911 lover - I don't like them at all.

Over the years I've given to family members or traded off some very good striker fired guns.

Because I don't like DAO guns.

With the encouragement of a very good shooting friend I bought a P250 in 9mm from Cheaper Than Dirt for less than $400 delivered here in Dallas.










Well I find the P250 to be a fantastic weapon.

It's accurate, reliable, easy to carry concealed and IMHO a nice looking gun.

Right out of the box it has a nice trigger, like it's brother the P2022.

But I didn't like the amount of travel or slack in the trigger.

So I called a Sig forum member Robert Burke (phone - (972) 342-2717 or email Robert Burke [email protected] ) to ask him if he happened to have any of his magic to do on the P250.

He did and since he did such a great job on my Sig P229 Platinum Elite I gave my P250 to him.

I got it back after a few days (10 days I believe) and he man did he work magic on it.

As I said it was good before, but now all of the trigger slack is gone.

It's even smoother than before and after shooting it a lot this past weekend ... (everyone wanted to try it - the range master was even impressed with it's feel and accuracy).

I gotta say it's a fine gun and is already in my conceal carry rotation.

So I'm manning up - you can ignore all my previous comments about never wanting a DOA gun. I do like the P250 not necessarily any other DOA guns .

But the Sig P250 RULES (especially with Roberts tweeks).:smt082

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice! trigger work can make a good gun a great one.. You can always learn to appreciate something new!!!

RCG


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Not fond of the looks. But I'm glad you like it. Like I say "something out there for everyone".


----------

